# what the heck is this tool bar ?



## kyleste (Dec 7, 2003)

i have this new tool bar under my address bar that goes all the way across my screen and its kinda big.  it says Mirar " cutting edge features coming soon"  .    i am unable to locate a file in order to delete it.  i am unable to close it as well.  and suggections?  Adaware doesnt pick it up either .


----------



## ian (Dec 7, 2003)

I found this site which has instructions for the removal of it http://www.kephyr.com/spywarescanner/library/mirartoolbar.b/index.phtml


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 7, 2003)

Spyware/adware is horrible. I once had something that just kept crashing my computer by opening up hundreds of popups at once *shudder*.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Dec 8, 2003)

talking of adware and spyware... just discovered today, after cleaning my system, that alexa is a "form" of spyware too... damn it... thought it was docile as a puddle poodles poo in


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 8, 2003)

It collects info about which sites you visit, that's where it gets it ranking info from.


----------



## Aleksey (Dec 20, 2003)

I't very ocmfortable to have an I-net security package, that includes anything you owuld need for a broadband connection (Firewall, Antivirus, Popup blocker, and Intrusin/Spyware detection)

A while ago I used to have soma spyware that would forward me to a search page whenever I got a page cannot be dispalyed, which screwed up the back/forward function.


----------

